# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  العلاج الدخانى ( الضبابى )

## نور الشمس

*العلاج الدخانى ( الضبابى )
================
ماذا تفعل عندما يستبد بك التعب والالم من اصابات وعدوى الانف كلما استيقظت في الصباح ؟وكيف تتصرف اذا ازعجتك هذه المشكلات ليلاً, وحرمتك من النوم الذي انت في امس الحاجة اليه? امراض الانف, المعروفة ايضاً باسم التهاب الجيوب الانفية (Sinnsitis) تصيب ملايين الاشخاص, وتؤثر على راحة المصاب وعلى اسلوب حياته!

الاعراض
-----------
عدوى الانف او التهاب الجيوب الانفية مزعج ويثير الشعور بالاحباط, ويمتد الالم للرأس ومناطق الوجه, واحياناً للضروس, والالم سببه تورم وانسداد الممرات الانفية, وتحدث اعراض اخرى كالسعال, والاحتقان, والحمى, والتعب والانهاك الشديد وذلك لاكتمال صورة هذا الالتهاب.

مضاعفات
------------
اذا لم يتم الانتباه لالتهاب الجيوب, قد يؤدي الى امراض اخطر على حياة المصاب, حيث يمكن ان يؤثر على الدماغ فيحدث المرض المعروف باسم التهاب السحايا (Meningitis) والنوبات المرضية, ومشكلات الابصار, والسمع مثل الطنين, وبعض المضاعفات التي يسببها التهاب الجيوب الانفية, وقد تحدث الوفاة نتيجة ذلك.

العلاج
----------
من خلال زيارة الطبيب يمكنك تحديد نوع التهاب الجيوب الذي اصابك, وهل هو حاد ام مزمن, وسيطلب الطبيب اجراء اختبارات عدة لمعرفة السبب الرئيسي للالتهاب وهل هو نتيجة لفيروس او بكتريا او انه نتيجة حساسية? وبعد معرفة الحقائق حول مرضك سيصف الطبيب العلاج الذي يخفف الالتهابات.

العلاج الضبابي
------------------
أحدث علاجات الجيوب الانفية واكثرها فاعلية اليوم هو العلاج الدخاني او (الضبابي) وقد تم تجريبه على آلاف مرضى التهاب الجيوب المزمنة, والذين ادلوا بشهادات ايجابية عن هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة, والعلاج الضبابي هو نظام يقدم علاجات مركبة من المضادات الحيوية ومضادات الفطريات ومضادات الالتهاب مباشرة في فتحات صغيرة في منطقة الجيوب من خلال آلة لنشر هذا الضباب, ويتم القضاء على انسدادات الجيوب, ويقتل العدوى الموجودة على الفور, لكن هذا العلاج يجب ان يصفه الطبيب وبمساعدة الصيدلية التي تجهزه, والاعراض الجانبية لهذا العلاج محدودة لان العلاج يقلل فرص امتصاص الدواء في الدم.

تروية الانف
----------------
عدوى الانف تسبب انسدادة, واحتقانه, واعتراض الممرات الانفية, ويتوطن المخاط والبقايا, وبالتالي نحتاج الى طرد هذه العناصر من الانف, ويحدث ذلك باستخدام اسبراى الانف مثل (hetipot) او تجربة نظام تروية الانف.

نصائح للوقاية
----------------

تعزيز جهاز المناعة وتحصينه بشرب كميات كافية من الماء وتناول الاطعمة, الغنية بفيتامين (C) وغسل الايدي خاصة عند الاصابة باليد, وتخفيف الضغوط من خلال الانتظام في التمرينات.

ممارسة اليوغا والمشي السريع والركض, كلها وسائل للوقاية من التهاب الجيوب.

الحصول على النوم الكافي.

استشارة الطبيب حول اي مشكلة مرضية.

اختيار العلاج المناسب للشفاء واكتساب الصحة والعافية.

*

----------

